# Welche Teichpumpe !?!?



## lonely (6. Sep. 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben....

ich brauche noch einmal dringen euren Rat. Zwar gibt es dieses Thema sicher xxx mal aber ich denke da braucht es immer eine individuelle Beratung. Eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor mir eine neue Teichpumpe kaufen zu wollen aber nun habe ich keine andere Wahl, da bei meiner jetzigen Pumpe das Innenleben abgenutzt ist und sie keinen Druck mehr aufbaut (Nubsies sind abgenutzt sodass sich dieser Rotor/Propeller frei bewegt)

Wahrscheinlich ist diese Abnutzung von der Industrie mal wieder gewollt 

Also Daten meiner Alten Pumpe:
Gardena 40w / 2500l/h / 2,2m max höhe

In unseren Baumarkt habe ich vorher schon einmal geschaut und die hatten Oase. Die kleinste lag bei 300 € die mittlere 450 und die größten dann 550-750 €

Nun habe ich bei Ebay geschaut und war erstaunt das die meisten Teichpumpen kaum die 200 € Marke knacken. Selbst die Oase nicht.

Frage 1: Wie kann das sein ??

Frage 2: Ist diese Pumpe Modell 3500 geeignet für meinen Teich ? Kennt jemand die Firma und und kann mit positives oder negatives berichten ?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-ECO-von-3500-10000-l-h-Neuheit-/330873262775?pt=Pumpen&var=&hash=item4d099552b7

Frage 3: Bei meiner alten Pumpe gerieten immer wieder kleine Posthornschnecken und Insekten in den Filterapparat und blieben im Filtersieb hängen. Habt ihr das auch kann man das verhindern?

Hier die Vorstellung meines Teichen für weitere Infos wenn gewünscht.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36045

Würde mich Freuen, wenn ich bald schon bestellen könnte. Fischies danken es mir....und EUCH !!


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Lass dich mal nicht täuschen, die fangen sehr geschickt mit OASE Pumpen an, aber nachher ist von OASE KEINE REDE MEHR! OASE gibt auf ihre Pumpen bis zu 5 Jahre Garantie.
OASE ist der Marktführer in Deutschland, wer hängt sich nicht gern an diesen ran.
Gehe doch mal auf die Firmen-Internetseite von OASE, dann siehst Du sehr genau welche Preise da abgehen.
Jetzt zurück zu Deiner Pumpen-Bestimmung: 5 mal am Tag sollte der Teich minimal umgewälzt werden und nach oben hin offen. Deine Entscheidung! Der Kick beim Umwälzen ist viel Wasser Langsam zu Filtern....... um so mehr Schwebstoffe, Dreck, Mulm oder Schmodder setzen sich in den Filtern ab.


LG Ron!


----------



## lonely (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hallo und Danke für deine Antwort Ron!

Oase ist Marktführer aber da bezahlt man den Namen mit. Muss ich nicht haben ich mag einfach eine vernünftige Firma mit angemessenem Qualität/Preis Verhältnis und in meiner Lage zurzeit sind schon 100 € viel Geld.

5x am Tag den Teich umwälzen hmm....hört sich ja echt wenig an.
Ausgagangen von ca. 8000l wären es:

alte  Pumpe 2500l/h  = 7,5x Umwälzung pro Tag
neue Pumpe 3500l/h = 10,5x Umwälzung pro Tag

Stimmt das so  ??

Also würde der Teich bei der neuen Pumpe doppelt so oft umgewälzt werden wie mindestens erwünscht. Also langt digge....

Nur ist es eine gute Firme ? eine qualitativ gute Pumpe ?? Und die Sache mit den Posthornschnecken-jungen und Insekten im __ Filtersystem jemand Erfahrung ?


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hallo Jan,
Dein ins Auge gefasste Modell sieht vernünftig aus. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass Du eine Abnutzung wie beim Vorgänger nicht erleben wirst. Es wird sich vermutlich um einen "Oase-Nachbau" handeln, der nicht mehr geschützt ist. Ein vergleichbares Modell wirst Du bei Koi-Discount und allen weiteren Händlern bekommen (so Du einen solchen schon hast, brauchst Du also keinen neuen Verkäufer testen ).
Für Deine gewünschte Förderleistung ist das Modell optimal. Laut Beschreibung (und dem bescheidenen Teil an Teichbüchern, wo ich mal über Technik nachgelesen habe) ist eine jährliche Reinigung empfohlen. 
Die Pumpe kann man aus dem Gehäuse nehmen, und eine eigene Ansaugung anbauen, womit man Einfluss nehmen kann auf das, was angesaugt wird. Selbige läßt sich dann auch separat reinigen . Letzteres mache ich öfter, im Sommer mitunter alle ein bis zwei Wochen. Da würde es mich sehr nerven, jedes mal die komplette Pumpe aus dem teich zu fischen... .


----------



## lonely (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hallo Rolf danke auch für deine Antwort 

Es hört sich bei dir ein bisschen so an als würden sich die Pumpen in der Preisklasse nicht sonderlich von der Qualität unterscheiden. Habe ich das richtig rausgelesen ?

Ich möchte einfach sicher sein, keinen schrott zu kaufen. Es gibt ja z.B. auch so viele "Spielzeugpumpen für Fontänen" Es gibt sehr gute auf dem Markt aber auch "schlechte" die für 10 € aus dem Tierbedarf oder Bauhaus mit billigstem PE und schon nach kurzer Zeit verstopft/kaputt....

Was auch sehr komisch ist, ist dass wenn ich bei Ebay die verschiedenen "Fördermängen" auswähle, die:
3500l  = 99€
5000l  = 99€
6500l  = 69€
8000l  = 75€
10000l = 99€ kostet....wieso kostet die größte Pumpe mit Fördermänge gleich der kleinsten und die mittleren weniger 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-ECO-von-3500-10000-l-h-Neuheit-/330873262775?pt=Pumpen&var=&hash=item4d099552b7


----------



## Joerg (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hallo Jan,
es gibt schon Qualitätsunterschiede bei den Pumpen.
Neben dem Anschaffungspreis ist auch der Verbrauch an Strom sehr wichtig.
Die effektive Leistung hängt von der Förderhöhe und den verbauten Rohren ab.
Mach dir mal Gedanken wie dein Besatz künftig sein wird!
Die effektive Umwälzung und die Förderhöhe ergeben dann deinen Bedarf an Leistung.
Diese muss dann deine "neue" in der notwendigen Förderhöhe bringen.


----------



## einfachichKO (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Pontec ist auch Oase

Schau mal hier...



			https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/108433


----------



## lonely (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

@ Jörg

Danke für deine Antwort! 
Der Stromverbraucht ist bei der Eco bei Ebay echt gering. Verbrauchte meine alte noch 40, verbraucht diese nur noch 25 wenn denn die Angaben stimmen. Da Förderhöhe auch um 0,8m höher ist wie bei der alten sehe ich hier kein Problem. Die verwendeten Schläuche muss ich allerdings wegen der Durchflussgeschwindigkeit pro Stunde gegen Rohre austauschen. Ansonsten läuft mir meine erste Tonne über. Das habe ich schon bei meiner Taucherpumpe gesehen, die ich kurz angeschlossen hatte.Am Besatz mag ich derzeit nichts verändern.


@ einfachichKO

Danke auch dir 
Du schreibst von Pontec aber die bei Ebay aufgeführte Pumpe schimpft sich "Teichpumpe Aqua Flow ECO Serie" von dem Händler "Aqua Trend". Konnte in dem Ebay-Angebot keinen direkten Hersteller ermitteln ist das denn Pontec ??


----------



## einfachichKO (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*



lonely schrieb:


> Konnte in dem Ebay-Angebot keinen direkten Hersteller ermitteln ist das denn Pontec ??



...öööhm, das weiß ich nicht. Wollte nur den Hinweis geben das Pontec auch von Oase stammt, aber meistens günstiger ist als das Oaselabel selber.


----------



## lonely (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Okey  Dann weiß ich das auch hihi

Also wenn niemand was gegen diese Pumpe/Firma sagen kann dann kauf ich die wohl heut Abend....


----------



## einfachichKO (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hinter Oase steckt die PFG GmbH und diese steckt auch hinter Pontec und Aqua Garden.

Impressum Oase
Impressum Pontec
Impressum Aqua Garden


----------



## lonely (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

du meine Güte....wie die unsmal wieder hinters Licht führen wollen.........gruselig.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Ich habe mir gerade diese Pumpe gekauft:

http://www.koi-eps.com/pumpen/osaga-pumpen/osaga-grune-minna-ogm-3500-2388.html

Wenn man sich die Daten (der 5000er) anschaut, müssten das Zwillinge sein...

Macht einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck!
Förderleistung passt zur Angabe.
Mir hat der "Trockenlaufschutz" gefallen, da spart man sich den Pegelschalter (habe die Pumpe in einer Tonne)

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## lonely (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hallo Horst hallo Knut danke für eure Beiträge.

Leider bin ich mir immer noch nicht so ganz sicher werde die  Pumpe aber aus Ebay kaufen und hoffen das es eine gute ist.......

Muss mich nur mit dem Verkäufer auf einen anderen Preis einigen. Bietet sie für 99 € an hat dieselbe aber letzten Monat oder so für 65 € verkauft  ....nun warte ich auf eine Antwort....


----------



## lonely (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hi ihr alle 

Brauche noch mal schnell eure Hilfe....also die Pumpe kostet wegen Preiserhöhung 40 € mehr in so kurzer Zeit. Also 99 €. Da mir so eine Preisgestaltung gegen den Strich geht will ich bei diesem Anbieter gar nicht mehr kaufen. Nun habe ich weitergeschaut und eine sehr ähnliche Pumpe gefunden mit den gleichen technischen Daten.

Zu teure Pumpe:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-E...0873262775?pt=Pumpen&var=&hash=item4d099552b7

neu gefundene Pumpe:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-K...0409601289?pt=Pumpen&var=&hash=item5d3a45a509


Meint ihr das ist das selbe Modell nur mit anderer "Werbung" versehen  ?? Kann ich mir nun die von Kraeft ECO EFP  3500l/h kaufen ??


----------



## Nori (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Diese Billigpumpen kommen alle aus dem gleichen Stall - egal was draufsteht - oder ob ein 2-ter Sauganschluß dran ist.

Hier wäre eine Pumpe, die normalerweise preislich und qualitätsmässig in einer höheren Liga spielt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LAGUNA-PT-82...ich_Zubehör&hash=item5af4daa95a#ht_2885wt_800

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Die schaut nicht schlecht aus Nori nur hat die gleich das doppelte an Watt...nicht 25 w sondern gleich 55 w.

Dort steht auch: - Max. Teichvolumen 8000 Liter 
Wieso maximal ? zwar leidet vielleicht die Umwälzung aber gibt es bei Pumpen zu viel oder zu wenig Lieter ??

Ohhh ich bin mir so unsicher....also ich kaufe lieber etwas teurer dafür im Unterhalt billig als anders herum.

Danke Nori qualität wollte ich ja auf jeden Fall


----------



## Nori (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hallo,
ich dachte schon dass die "Leistungsangabe" kommt.

Ich halte diese Angabe mit den 25 Watt für nicht realistisch und geschönt.

Schau mal eine Oase Eco Classic 3500 - die ist mit 45 Watt angegeben (selbst die Eco Premium 4000 ist mit 40 Watt angegeben) - deshalb ist die Laguna mit 50 Watt nicht übertrieben (ist ja auch ne 4000-er).
Außerdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Laguna eher weniger braucht als angegeben - meine 7500-er ist mit 90 Watt angegeben, gemessen hab ich sie mit 70 Watt.
Die Laguna hat ja auch so eine Platine mit eingebaut, die die Leistung nach dem Bedarf regelt.

Getreu dem Motto "Papier ist geduldig" hab ich auch mal die 11500-er Tetra gegen die 7500-er Laguna verglichen - Strommässig hat die Tetra fast 50 Watt mehr benötigt aber die Fördermenge war an der Kante im CS2 augenscheinlich nur unwesentlich höher - auf keinen Fall war das 50 Watt/h Wert.

Muss nat. jeder selbst wissen was er kauft - ich habe eben mit Laguna sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht - meine läuft, wie schon öfters gepostet, seit 2006 ohne Probleme.
Und ich hab die gleiche Pumpe nochmal original verpackt im Keller liegen - für den Fall der Fälle.

Übrigens:
Im Billigsegment würde ich eher noch zur Pontec greifen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Danke Norriiii 

Muss wohl anschließend meinen Filter noch mal mit weiteren HT-Rohren anstelle von Schläuchen ausstatten aber das sollte das mit der Pumpe passen denke ich.


Wie ist das bei dir ? Hast du viele Insekten im Filter ? Habe da oft :

aus der Umgebung:
einige grüne minnifliegen,

Aus dem Teich:
viele winzige Wasser-Posthornschnecken
viele Rollegel und vereinzelnt
__ Wasserassel und
__ Rückenschwimmer

Im Sifi ....ich versuch die immer rauszufischen aber das klappt nur bedingt.


----------



## Nori (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Mit Insekten gibt's keinerlei Probleme - auch nicht mit anderen Kleinlebewesen - wie gesagt meine Pumpe saugt über den NG Fein-Vorfilter an und im CS 2 gibt's nur Algenklumpen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## turboduo (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Angabe mit den 25 Watt für nicht realistisch und geschönt.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Hallo,

bei mir ist diese Pumpe im Einsatz. Sie tut was sie soll und laut testweise angeschlossenem Leistungsmessgerät nimmt sie ca. 26W auf. Passt also.
Ich habe sie im Frühjahr im großen Auktionshaus für 39,99€ erworben.
Zur Langzeitqualität kann ich noch nichts sagen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## lonely (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

@ Nori wofür steht denn : NG ? Mir will da nix einfallen....

@ Andreas danke für deine Erfahrung!


----------



## Nori (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

NG = Naturagart (einfach Maus auf das grüne NG);

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Gibt leider dieses mal kein grünes NG 

Aber nu weiß ich bescheid was du meinst.



Edit: Kaum habe ich geschrieben das NG nicht grün ist und poste meine Antwort, schon sehe ich es grün


----------



## lonely (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Noriiiii dein NG Fein-Vorfilter wie sieht denn der aus? Kannst du ein Link zu NG Posten bitte finde sie dort nicht .....


----------



## Nori (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Ich hab so ein Teil:

http://shop.naturagart.de/Teichtech...ngen/NaturaGart-Saug-Vorfilter-fein-ng-2.html

Gibt's auch in 2" oder nur mit Gewinde zum direkten Anschrauben.
Du musst halt den Pumpenkorb abnehmen oder im Bereich des Ansaugstutzens ausschneiden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Vielen Dank Nori habe mich an deinen Rat gehalten und nun die Pumpe gekauft.

Mit dem Vor-Feinfilter will ich mir jedoch erstmal noch zeit lassen. Habe ich das richtig verstanden das man diesen Fein-Vorfilter entweder einfach an die Pumpe anschraubt ohne Korb oder alternativ mit Korb aber in diesen dann ein Loch "bohrt" damit der Fein Vorfilter durch passt ?


----------



## Nori (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Genau - da brauchst aber einen größeren Kronenbohrer oder du dremelst ein Loch raus (hab ich bei meiner Laguna gemacht).
Welche Pumpe hast dir nun geholt?

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Diese von dir empfohlen:
LAGUNA PT-8236 Powerjet Max-Flo 4000 für Teiche bis 8.000 Liter

Nun muss ich aber wieder mit den Filtertonnen etwas ändern....ohjeee da habe ich eine Denkblockade :-D

 

So sieht mein Filter momentan aus ! Ich weiß, dass die Tonnen normalerweise verkehrtherum gestellt sind. HelX sollte nach dem Sifi kommen. Doch 1. setzt sich "schlamm" ganz gut unten ab und zweitens finde ich keine Lösung mit dem Wasserstand in den Tonnen. 

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, das die Tonne mit den HelX gut gefüllt sein soll, und ich die Tonnen Tausche, dann steigt das Wasser in der Tonne mit dem siebfilter über das Sieb, sodass dieses keine Funktion mehr hat.  (Tonne 1 Auslass oben; Tonne 2 Einlass oben )

Wenn ich den Auslass bei der Sifi-Tonne unterhalb des Sifi setze, und dann in die 2 Tonne unten einleite, würde der Wasserstand in Tonne 2 auch nur der der ersten Tonne ergeben.

So gibt es viele Möglichkeiten aber keine ist optimal...
Wichtig ist, dass der Wasserstand in der Sifi-Tonne unterhalb des Siebes ist und die 2. Tonne eigentlich voll sein sollte für die HelX (sind momentan nur 25 grobe wo aber im nächsten Jahr 100 l kleine Helx zukommen sollen. 

1 Infos: Einen Höhenunterschied der beiden Tonnen kann ich gut mit 10 oder 15 cm schaffen was mir aber nicht sonderlich weiterhilft.

2 Infos: Ich kann die Löcher für die Durchführungen in den Tonnen  ändern das ist kein Problem.


----------



## lonely (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

 

Also irgend was stimmt mit dem Forum nicht oder mit meinen Einstellungen.....

Einmal seh ich z.B. NG verlinkt und grün einmal nicht. Einmal sehe ich das selbst gezeichnete Paint Bild als Bild und dann wieder nur als Link (Schrift)


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hi Lonely

Dieser Aufbau ist murks, denn das Helix wird sich zusetzen und nicht mehr effektiv arbeiten. Das die Tonnen anders herum stehen sollten, hast Du ja schon selbst bemerkt. Dann baue sie doch auch anders herum auf.

siehe hier - Skizze 3 "Halbschwerkraft"


----------



## lonely (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hi Zacky,

Ja das geht ja nu nicht so einfach da mein Sifi in einer Tonne ist.

In dem Link von dir, ist der Sifi immer extern. Bei mir intern in einer Tonne verbaut.

Die Sifi-Tonne müsste wegen des Wasserpegels extrem höher gebaut sein als die 2. Tonne mit den HelX. Oder die 2. Tonne mit den HelX in den Boden gelassen werden.

Mein einzigstes Problem ist der Wasserpegel, wenn beide Tonnen auf gleicher Höhe stehen, da der Sifi viel Platz in der Tonne wegnimmt und sich der Wasserstand der 2. Tonne  auf die der ersten einpegelt (diese nur wenn überhaupt, halb befüllen würde)

Ich denk ich komme nicht drum herum eine der Tonne in der Höhe extrem zu verändern. Entweder den Sifi höher oder die HelX tiefer....Und ich denke höher kommt optisch nicht in Frage
 .........hmmmmmmm HelX tiefer legen ist viel arbeit, da Betonfundament.....


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Tja, dann musst Du echt sehen, wie Du es machst...damit es noch gefällt, aber dennoch funktioniert...den Sifi kannst Du aber auch kleiner machen, denn soviel Platz oder Höhe braucht der eigentlich ja nicht, aber dennoch steht er dann über dem Helix.


----------



## Nori (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

So spontan fällt mir nur ein, die Siebfiltertonne etwas höher zu setzen, und die __ Hel-X-Tonne etwas abzusenken (oder einen flacheren Behälter verwenden).
Der Abgang unterhalb des Siebs sollte knapp unter das Sieb hochgelegt werden (das kannst ja außerhalb der Tonne machen).
Wieviel Hel-X hast denn in der Tonne? - würde es auch ausreichen, wenn die nur zu 75% mit Wasser gefüllt wird?

Ne Alternative wäre noch das Sieb in eine separate Box zu verbauen und diese oberhalb der Hel-X-Tonne zu stellen - die übrige Tonne könnte dann auch noch mit mehr Matten und ruhendem Hel-X verwendet werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

ich denke 75  % würde schon reichen.....immoment sind es nur 25 große Helx-Körper. 2014 will ich aber 100 l kleine HelX zukaufen.

Das Sifi extern auszulagern kommt nicht in Frage das ist mir zu kompliziert dann muss ich da wieder etwas bauen und noch mehr Anschlüsse und muss in der Höhe wieder über die Tonnen kommen und und und.......


----------



## lonely (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Soooo Pumpe hatte ich ja erhalten aber es gibt ein Problem.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LAGUNA-PT-8236-Powerjet-Max-Flo-4000-fur-Teiche-bis-8-000-Liter-/390655027546?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item5af4daa95a#ht_2885wt_800


Die Förderhöhe ist mit 3,5 m beschrieben. Tatsächlich ist die Förderhöhe aber nur 2 m !!

Nun meinte der Verkäufer ich könne sie auf seine kosten zurückschicken etc. aber vielleicht behalte ich sie wenn er mir einen Rabatt gibt.

Nun die Frage an euch:

Fängt die Förderhöhe erst oberhalb des Wassers an oder schon im Wasser ? Denn im Wasser wären 2 m wirklich nicht sehr viel. Norrrrriiiiii deine Erfahrung ?? :-D


----------



## lollo (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*



lonely schrieb:


> Fängt die Förderhöhe erst oberhalb des Wassers an oder schon im Wasser ?



Hallo,

ja, die Förderhöhe wird erst ab Wasseroberfläche gerechnet, auch bei deiner italienischen Punmpe.


----------



## Nori (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Wie hast du denn die Förderhöher ermittelt?
Falls du meinst du hältst ein Stück Schlauch senkrecht nach Oben und das Wasser soll dann 3m hochspritzen, dann täuscht du dich - du musst einen 3m langen Schlauch senkrecht nach Oben halten und am Ende muss dann noch was raus kommen - die Pumpe muss die Wassersäule drücken können und nicht freiweg 3m hochspritzen.

..und wie schon gesagt wurde die Förderhöhe beginnt ab der Wasseroberfläche...


Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Ich habe die Förderhöhe gar nicht ermittelt.

3,5 m Stand im Ebayangebot drinnen.
2,0 m steht in der Anleitung der Pumpe sowie auf der Verpackung

Ok dann frag ich mal nach, ob ich einen Rabatt auf die Pumpe bekomme und behalte sie dann. Dankeeeee


----------



## Nori (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Ist für diese Klasse ein rel. normaler Wert - manche geben etwas mehr an, dafür ist dann meist die Feststoffabführung kleiner - die Hauptaufgabe einer Filterpumpe ist nicht die Förderhöhe - das kann die Wasserspielpumpe mit ihrem ganz anders geformten Impellerrad (dafür braucht die wieder einen Vorfilter, weil sie so gut wie keine Feststoffe abführen kann) - das ist wie mit den Winterreifen, die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" gibt's noch nicht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Okay verstehe.

Also der Verkäufer räumt mir wenigstens die Versandkosten ein. Damit behalte ich die Pumpe. Habe sie auch schon getestet. 

Erstmal hat sie nicht mehr als meine alte Gardena Pumpe gepumpt. Aber nach einer weile wurde es dann doch etwas mehr aber auch nicht sehr viel. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm oder nötig. Musste ja nicht größer besser schneller. Nur passend, dauerhaft heile und nicht extrem teuer sein. 

Ziel erreicht vielen Dank Nori 
Und auch meinen anderen Helfern 

Ps: 
"eierlegende Wollmilchsaue" pass mal auf das wird die Weltneuheit. In ein paar Jahrzehnten wird jede Familie ihre eigenen 100 eierlegende Wollmilchsaue im Kleintierkäfig halten


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Hi Lonely,
es tut mir echt leid, von Deiner Geschichte zu lesen... . Ich habe auch schon einmal erlebt, dass da bei den "kleinen" Pumpen einige Angaben von der "großen Schwester" unbeabsichtigt kopiert wurden.
In Deinem Fall bist Du "vom Regen in die Traufe" gelandet . Auch wenn mir Koi-Discount kein Geld dafür gibt: die von mir gekaufte Aquaking EGP 4600 entspricht der Beschreibung. Das gilt ganz sicher für viele andere Händler und Modelle. Bei einem dritten Neukauf würde ich raten, auf eine dann aktuelle Kaufempfehlung Rücksicht zu nehmen, auch wenn es dann nicht mehr das billigste Angebot ist.


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Ich würde ganz einfach sagen, dass es eben nicht das günstigtse Angebot war - es wurde eben bei den Angaben was vertauscht - egal - es wurde eine rel. hochwertige Pumpe zum Schnapperpreis gekauft und das passt so.

Ich hoffe du machst ebenso gute Erfahrungen mit deiner Max-Flo wie ich mit meiner !  (und wenn du jetzt noch einen Nachlass bekommen hast, dann ist es sowieso super!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Thonind (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Teichpumpe !?!?*

Wenn ihr auf der Suche nach qualitativ Hochwertigen Teichpumpen seit kann ich euch die Seite http://www.zoobuy.net/teich/ empfehlen sehr gute Preise und schnelle Lieferung


----------

